# Hens on roof.



## bonnie (Jun 28, 2012)

My Hens have taken to roosting on the roof of the coop ( outside ) at night. Since my run is completely predator proof and it's been extremely hot, I let them. They are coming up on 20 weeks and my husband is worried that their first eggs will roll off and break. I may have to bolt down roosting perches inside because they do move a tiny bit and, it may be why the Ladies don't like them ??? 
My other question is, should I have " freestanding perches " inside the run ?


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

i have perches inside the run and my chickens love having a roost.
as long as they have access to the coop they will probably go inside and use nest boxes to lay eggs.


----------



## bonnie (Jun 28, 2012)

Hey Rob, Thanks !

I'm thinking they will like that too. Any DIY tips ? How did you secure the perch and make it ?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

lol They are roosting up there, they wont lay an egg up there. They will find an enclosed safe place to lay their eggs . I wouldnt worry about them roosting up on top of the coop since its safe.


----------



## bonnie (Jun 28, 2012)

APYL,
Thank You. That's good to know. My husband says, he prefers his eggs " over easy " better than SCRAMBLED. "


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

i ran my perch from the frame of the run. over the corner. ive also got some old tree branches that they roost on.


----------



## bonnie (Jun 28, 2012)

Good idea. I just happen to have a tree branch. Yay !


----------

